# Healthy Food ? Good for "D" ?



## HOBIE (Aug 14, 2014)

Can everyone please have a think & come up with some good things that have little or few carbs.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry it was meant to say for "D"


----------



## stephknits (Aug 14, 2014)

I like olives and cheese ( with a glass of red).


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 15, 2014)

Easy!

Deli meats
Cheeses
Biltong (but not jerky)
Eggs
Bacon
Steak
Chicken
Pork
Lamb
Any fresh meat, really!
Pork scratchings/rinds
Nut are proportionally lower carb as long as they're not flavoured
Cauliflower (which can be used as rice, mashed potato etc.)
Leeks
Avocados
Berries are the lowest carb fruits
Salad
Leafy green veg 

Various combinations of the above should give you all the vitamins you need and give you plenty of options for meals, with almost no carbs at all.

The simplest thing to do though is to carry on eating as normal but simply cut out the carbiest bit? Eating curry? Fine, lose the rice (and swap with cauli rice if you want). Roast dinner? Lose the spuds, put a bit more broccoli on. Taco night? Ditch the tacos and turn it into a taco salad instead. Steak and chips? Make it steak and salad. All of this also works well when eating in restaurants too.

Once you get past the inbuilt assumption you have to have something yellow or brown on your plate, you'll find it much easier to cut the carbs.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 15, 2014)

Well done some positive things !   I am going to say FISH . Without the batter. (Bet u could not guess). Stir Fries arnt bad either as Dues says a lot of veggies & not much Noodles or carb free noodles.


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 15, 2014)

Switch out the noodles for shredded cabbage or more beansprouts - they just absorb the flavour of the sauce and add bulk. Watch out for the sugar in the sauces though.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't forget sweet potato. I use it for mash and roasties and chunky chips done in the oven. Even for crisps when the fancy takes me. Very satisfying and far less impact than spuds.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 16, 2014)

Is everyone else keeping a secret    Some good things so far


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 19, 2014)

Just had a pot of fresh Crab from our local fish shop for dinner.  Was ex.      No insulin ! No Carbs !


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't anything stunningly different but my favourite combos are:
Tomato and mozzarella salad with rocket and pesto and maybe some olives if I feel bold.

Fresh herb omelette with a raw vegetable salad (grated carrot, radish, tomato, avocado, raw broccoli, soy beans a few fresh peas, artichokes and a bit of raw shredded beetroot with a fresh mint and olive oil dressing)

Tuna burger (home made, just shredded fresh tuna, ginger, garlic, soy and fresh coriander) with tomato and avocado salad and spinach leaves.

Aubergine Parmesan (just red wine and tomato reduction for the sauce with a bit of veggie stock, garlic of course to taste, then griddled aubergines which are marinated in olive oil, a bit of balsamic vinegar, garlic and fresh oregano, and salt.  Baked together with a bit of Parmesan cheese on top, yum).  

Butterfly chicken (no actual butterflies involved) which is basically chicken breast cut in half so when you turn it out it looks like a butterfly rubbed with garlic purée and then covered in finely grated Parmesan, and flash fried.  I have it with salad usually or roasted veggies.

Can't think of anymore just at the moment but they inevitably involve tomato, avocado or salad


----------



## bill hopkinson (Aug 19, 2014)

Haddock poached in milk with a cube of garlic (frozen ready to use) and lashings of course black pepper, throw in a few mushrooms and reduce the milk to creamy, then flake the fish with a fork and serve with any veg you have.


----------



## bill hopkinson (Aug 19, 2014)

Stir fry chicken, slices of ginger, a few cashew nuts, mushrooms, julienne carrots, julienne cabbage, sliced garlic, brocolli. For the stir fry sauce I use balsamic vinegar and olive or hemp oil. Cook chicken ginger, nuts, garlic to tender, then stir fry in the veg to al dente.
I have a little mixed rice with it.
(Mixed rice is our large container of rice to which we add fragrant jasmine rice, bismati rice, brown rice, wild rice, red camargue rice, black Thai rice, or any other long rice that looks interesting. Never eat just white rice)


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 19, 2014)

That sounds like heaven to me


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 20, 2014)

Tuna Burgers sound nice  Kooky ! Will have a go at them


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 21, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Tuna Burgers sound nice  Kooky ! Will have a go at them



They are delicious!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 30, 2014)

Still have not tried Tuna Burgers !   Will have a go


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 30, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Still have not tried Tuna Burgers !   Will have a go



You should they are a hit whenever I make them


----------



## Bloden (Oct 1, 2014)

So, how many meals a day do peeps have that are NO carb?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2014)

Bloden said:


> So, how many meals a day do peeps have that are NO carb?



I tend to have carbs with all my meals, to a greater or lesser degree. Probably the lowest carb would be a cheese and onion omelette, but I would generally follow that up with some fruit or a chocolate biscuit. I invariably have a slice of toast for breakfast (never really hungry in the mornings, but need to get some insulin into me to counteract the Dawn Phenomenon, and also provide a little energy for exercise), I usually have a sandwich and yoghurt for lunch and evening meals usually feature rice, potatoes or pasta


----------



## DeusXM (Oct 1, 2014)

> So, how many meals a day do peeps have that are NO carb?



Anywhere between all and none.


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 1, 2014)

Bloden said:


> So, how many meals a day do peeps have that are NO carb?



I can't really no carb at the minute, because patty pancreas appears to be having a little honeymoon (what a crap word for it ), so I no carb but 90% of the time I have to add a bit of carb at the two hour mark.  If patty wasn't so "helpful" my normal pattern would be no major carbs after 3pm, my evening meals are mostly salad or vegetable based.  I seem to have opposite appetite patterns to most I like my own body weight in food in the mornings/lunch and not much later in the day.  The word "piglet" has been applied to my morning appetite on many occasions


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 1, 2014)

Realy REALY Enjoy to  miss meals !  Quite often miss dinner, Busy at work or don't feel like eating. I enjoy my tea though !


----------



## Bloden (Oct 1, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I tend to have carbs with all my meals, to a greater or lesser degree. Probably the lowest carb would be a cheese and onion omelette, but I would generally follow that up with some fruit or a chocolate biscuit. I invariably have a slice of toast for breakfast (never really hungry in the mornings, but need to get some insulin into me to counteract the Dawn Phenomenon, and also provide a little energy for exercise), I usually have a sandwich and yoghurt for lunch and evening meals usually feature rice, potatoes or pasta



My diet's pretty similar to yours, Northener. I'm really hungry lately, so skipping carb isn't really an option - it seems to be the only thing that deals with my hunger! Interesting thread.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 6, 2014)

Bloden said:


> So, how many meals a day do peeps have that are NO carb?



I have no carb meals 3-6 meals a week. I don't really like mountains of food. Enjoy breaky though


----------

